# DIY: Atlas LED interior lighting upgrade



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*DIY: Atlas LED interior and exterior lighting upgrade*

Items used for the DIYs below:

*4pc tool kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

*Interior LED kit:*
http://www.deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Brake/tail:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Amber rear turn signals:*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Reverse:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Brighter License Plate LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw

Also of note, I attempted this with the cheapo orange Chinese trim tools which snapped the tips off and left sharp edges and some scratches. I would have saved money getting the deautokey trim tools the first time! Live and learn...

*Dome Lights:
*
Front domes lens removal: http://i.imgur.com/SexTtYx.jpg
Front section with lens removed: http://i.imgur.com/XJVuovY.jpg
Front section, this entire module may fall down with the lense, but it just pops back into place: http://i.imgur.com/t2iSdYM.jpg

Middle row, start here at the BACK EDGE: http://i.imgur.com/bvTtztM.jpg
Middle row, move towards front edge undoing clips: http://i.imgur.com/vinF5Ab.jpg
Middle row, lens removed: http://i.imgur.com/jYPwd93.jpg middle row housing/cover. NOTE THE SQUARE TAB on the front-most edge. You must start at the BACK of this panel to remove it or you will break that tab.

Rear row, start here to get the tool in: http://i.imgur.com/h4s2vrf.jpg Note: Similar to the middle row, be sure to use the tool between the clear lense and the plastic outer frame, not between the frame and the cloth headliner.
Rear row, try to pull straight down as those long teeth can bend: http://i.imgur.com/LxxhTqZ.jpg

*Taillight removal *install pics:

Outer taillights need to be removed to access the bulbs.
Outer tail light, removed: http://i.imgur.com/1uVGpuL.jpg
Outer tail light, opened: http://i.imgur.com/P7TW0rQ.jpg 4 black tabs pulled outward to release white bulb housing. There's a rubber seal inside the edge of the white housing, so it might take some effort.
Outer tail light access panel: http://i.imgur.com/BXdYiVz.jpg
Outer tail light bracket thingy, turn to left 3/4 turn then pull the taillight straight out of the body: http://i.imgur.com/T5t6hse.jpg
To undo the plug, pull the red lock outwards, then squeeze tab and pull plug out of housing.

Inner tail light access panel: http://i.imgur.com/b8C32Og.jpg
Squeeze the black tabs and pull it out: http://i.imgur.com/RmNsyqN.jpg
To undo the plug, pull the red lock outwards, then squeeze tab and pull plug out of housing.

*Visor / Vanity Light:*

Pull downward on the OUTER edge of each housing, closest to the side windows / furthest from the center console: http://i.imgur.com/ECcyt34.jpg

*Footwells, Glovebox and Trunk:*

Use a screwdriver to pry the grooved edge out of the panel, and twist them out. It does take considerable effort as there is a built in tab opposite the side of the wire connector on the clear housing. These 5 are all the same housing, but different bulbs / brightness control methods.

The RIGHT footwell will need to be unplugged before you pull it out since the wires are too short. You can pull down on the kick panel to get more space. The kick panel is very flexible. The screwdriver dimple is on the RIGHT side of the RIGHT housing.
The LEFT footwell has enough wire length to unplug after prying out. The screwdriver dimple is on the RIGHT side of the LEFT footwell housing.

The GLOVEBOX light, the screwdriver is on the left side of the housing. Due to the space available, this was the hardest to change.

The TRUNK lights, the screwdriver grooves are on the BACK edge of each housing.

Use a screwdriver to pry off the metal housing off of the plastic housing that holds the bulb. The metal casing will be HOT if the bulb was on. This metal shielding is a design feature, so be sure to bend it as necessary to put it back on the housing afterwards: http://i.imgur.com/QinmnzG.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/pLgGVuY.jpg

*License Plate Light:*

There's a hook on one side of the housing and a spring on the other. Push the entire housing to the right and then pull down. These can be installed in either direction, so you may need to push left and then pull down. http://i.imgur.com/aQ8CaxN.jpg










OEM vs LED footwells:









OEM brake, tail, reverse and turn signals on right, deAutoLED on the left. The LED pulsing/flickering is not visible to the eye, it's a result of using my phone to record pwm LEDs.






deAutoLED plate light upgrade on left, OEM on right:









*EDIT: I had first attempted using cheapo 194 LED Amazon wedge bulbs, but these do NOT work in the footwells (probably due to the PWM?,) and I couldnt get them to connect at all in the trunk, were too blue and too bright for the domes -- they also didn't turn off completely when the 'turn lights no when doors open' button is selected, and thus I have removed the link as I do not recommend using them. The deAutoKey LEDs all work as intended and installed easily.

I've also cleaned up links above to be clearer, removed an imgur album and put direct links to the correct images above.*

2018 Launch Edition Atlas, although interior lighting appears to be the same on SE, SEL and SEL non-Premium. Still unknown is the SEL Premium lightig at this time.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for this. I plan on doing this too. Does anyone know if there a compatible LED drop-ins for the Atlas fog lights?
I'd love to match the color temperature of the fogs to the LED headlights.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*thanks for sharing*

Great write-up, thanks for posting. Were your footwell lights working before? i thought the S models did not include these


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

der_apoteker said:


> Great write-up, thanks for posting. Were your footwell lights working before? i thought the S models did not include these


I believe the S models won't include footwell lighting -- but it was one of the SEL features that the Launch Editions got.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Anybody know how to get this off? It's the twist knob for the outer taillight on the Atlas. You have to remove the entire housing from the body to get to the bulbs. It turns about 3/4 of the way and then stops.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CiDirkona - great question - we hope you find out more - if anyone else can please post their setups we can get more product out for the ATLAS! We have made a lot of custom made LEDs for the MK7 GTI and would love to do this for all the Atlas models also.

:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CiDirkona said:


> Anybody know how to get this off? It's the twist knob for the outer taillight on the Atlas. You have to remove the entire housing from the body to get to the bulbs. It turns about 3/4 of the way and then stops.


The B7/NMS Passat uses that similar style connection and those guys said it's in the owner's manual on how to remove it....check there :thumbup:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> The B7/NMS Passat uses that similar style connection and those guys said it's in the owner's manual on how to remove it....check there :thumbup:


..turns out, I don't think I have a manual. :/ I'll have to swing by the dealer. I did figure out the knob though, and it's stupidly simple. Turn it all the way to the left (about 3/4 turn,) and then pull the outer taillight housing straight backwards and out of the body. The white knob stays attached to the body.

I'm hoping to post some updates / pictures later today. deAutoLED ftmfw. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

The lighting section of the Atlas manual is very, very terse. They basically tell you to contact an authorized repair facility to replace bulbs... I can understand that for LED headlamps, but for ANY bulb? :banghead:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

utsava said:


> Does anyone have additional photos/tutorials on how to change the tail light bulbs?


Edit: updated original post with more instructions and pictures, also answer provided here.

Outer taillights need to be removed to access the bulbs.
Outer tail light, removed: http://i.imgur.com/1uVGpuL.jpg
Outer tail light, opened: http://i.imgur.com/P7TW0rQ.jpg 4 black tabs pulled outward to release white bulb housing. There's a rubber seal inside the edge of the white housing, so it might take some effort.
Outer tail light access panel: http://i.imgur.com/BXdYiVz.jpg
Outer tail light bracket thingy, turn to left 3/4 turn then pull the taillight straight out of the body: http://i.imgur.com/T5t6hse.jpg
To undo the plug, pull the red lock outwards, then squeeze tab and pull plug out of housing.

Inner tail light access panel: http://i.imgur.com/b8C32Og.jpg
Squeeze the black tabs and pull it out: http://i.imgur.com/RmNsyqN.jpg
To undo the plug, pull the red lock outwards, then squeeze tab and pull plug out of housing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> Edit: updated original post with more instructions and pictures, also answer provided here.
> 
> Outer taillights need to be removed to access the bulbs.
> Outer tail light, removed:
> ...


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

These deAutoLED lights are gorgeous. Makes me wonder why the hell VW would put incandescent bulbs in the Atlas in the first place.

Potato quality teaser pics, OEM on left and LED on the right: 
Hatch: http://i.imgur.com/qX4JdCB.jpg and footwells: http://i.imgur.com/7d6fMaZ.jpg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> These deAutoLED lights are gorgeous. Makes me wonder why the hell VW would put incandescent bulbs in the Atlas in the first place.
> 
> Potato quality teaser pics, OEM on left and LED on the right:
> Hatch: http://i.imgur.com/qX4JdCB.jpg and footwells: http://i.imgur.com/7d6fMaZ.jpg


Thanks, our associate is enjoying emailing, thanks for keeping him busy. 

He sent some great photos you took for our site - we will make some listings, if anyone sees any discrepancies we can make custom kits:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Great images!

The white LED is not overwhelmingly bright I hope? Still subtle (as in you don't want to be blinded when you turn them on at night). Fade in and out as well?


Curious, when available if someone can post images from an SEL Prem - do the lights need to be changed out - and also curious to see the ambient lighting that exists in that model as well.


Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jkopelc said:


> Great images!
> 
> The white LED is not overwhelmingly bright I hope? Still subtle (as in you don't want to be blinded when you turn them on at night). Fade in and out as well?
> 
> ...


Great question, we don't feel our LEDs are but everyone sees light differently, we only have LEDs that are very bright for the trunk where people want it.

We have people tell us other LEDs are too bright - don't get us wrong, our LEDs are bright but we never feel they will be blinding.]


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

jkopelc said:


> Great images!
> 
> The white LED is not overwhelmingly bright I hope? Still subtle (as in you don't want to be blinded when you turn them on at night). Fade in and out as well?
> 
> ...


No, not overwhelmingly bright. The amazon cheapo ones I originally tried were still better than OEM incandescent, but were slightly too bright and had a blue tint to them, so these are much truer, warmer, white light.

Yes, the fade in/out still works. 

I had a buddy check an SEL non-Premium and it has the same incandescent lighting except for the fog lights. I'm also curious if the Premium will get LEDs like the mk7 Rs did compared to the other mk7s.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh really? The fogs were LED on the SEL? Good to hear. As I know someone had posted earlier about trying to find the right bulb that would color match with the LED headlights


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

jkopelc said:


> Oh really? The fogs were LED on the SEL? Good to hear. As I know someone had posted earlier about trying to find the right bulb that would color match with the LED headlights


No, that's not what I meant to convey. The SEL had the fog lighting over the Launch Edition / Base S -- but the interior lighting was the same incandescent. I don't know if SEL fogs are LED or not.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

CiDirkona said:


> No, that's not what I meant to convey. The SEL had the fog lighting over the Launch Edition / Base S -- but the interior lighting was the same incandescent. I don't know if SEL fogs are LED or not.


I have a SEL (non-Premium) and the fogs are definitely incandescent - as is the interior lighting.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry we missed that.
> 
> Our LEDs will Fade in/out like OEM (no harsh on/off)
> 
> ...


So do you have details on the entire kit? Pricing/order info?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

utsava said:


> So do you have details on the entire kit? Pricing/order info?


Yes for the interior, if you have the same setup all incandescent bulbs:

2 - sun visors
6 - dome lights
2 - footwels - choose from red blue or white
2 - trunk - bright stage 2 model
1 - glove box

13pc kit will be $64.99

these are prices for the rest of the kits:
4 - red bulbs (tail/brake) - $84.99 
2- amber rear turn - 49.99 - testing now
2 - 194/921 - 49.99 
Brighter license plate led housings: $44.99 - testing now also

The website listings are now up:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Thank you


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

The SEL Premium has rear LEDs - does anyone know if that includes the turn signals? If so, are they separate amber? (I know the non-Premium has separate amber incandescent)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

brbutler said:


> The SEL Premium has rear LEDs - does anyone know if that includes the turn signals? If so, are they separate amber? (I know the non-Premium has separate amber incandescent)


From the video we saw on the VW website, the rear turns on the LED tails are incandescent and so are the reverse.

If anyone wants to keep adding we can make a complete list.

And they seem to have optional H8 incandescent fogs which is good, you can add our brighter H8 LEDs 


Non-LED tails you can replace:
-Reverse
-Amber turns
-tail/brake 

LED tails you can replace:
-Reverse
-Amber turns

Fogs are H8 incandescent


Anyone want to update the interior from each model, this we cannot find except what we know about CiDirkona model.


Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have updated our site to include all atlas models:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas

Bright Reverse LEDs (must have):
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Brake/tail kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Complete interior LED kit includes footwells and everything you need to LED out your interior:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


License plates if you want a brighter option:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw


Fog LEDs - if you have the Atlas with fog LEDs already installed:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


Big thanks to CiDirkona for helping us put together all of these kits.

The rear turn signals are next!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a great write-up...now is anyone making an aftermarket led kit for dash & door panel illumination like the sel premium model has?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Great stuff.

I'd love to see a blue vs red vs white footwell pic!

Also... before and after pics.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

http://i.imgur.com/OKqEZSB.jpg not the greatest pic, but red footwells vs white footwells. This is at the brightest setting and it's a very pure red, so you can definitely turn it down if you'd like it more subtle.

I have the blue footwells in the R, and they're awesome, but I just prefer the white to match the other interior lighting.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

The sel premium has led light or el wire that illuminates the door panels and dash under the stereo... would be nice to see that as aftermarket 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

A few more updated pics:

Red footwells. This is the brightest setting, so you can easily turn it down in the dash if you want it less bright.









Visor bulb replacement pics. Also not the greatest pictures as the contrast makes them look super bright, but these are designed to be not crazy bright as to not blind the driver if opened at night.









Vanity plate lights. deAutoKey left, oem on right.









LED Amber turn signals:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

The rear turn signals are sweet!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

jkopelc said:


> The rear turn signals are sweet!


The LED pulsing/flickering is not visible to the eye, it's a result of using my phone to record pwm LEDs.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Realize the pulse flickering is not visible to the eye. Is that for the main lights? The spoiler mounted brake light definitely looked to be flashing


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

jkopelc said:


> Realize the pulse flickering is not visible to the eye. Is that for the main lights? The spoiler mounted brake light definitely looked to be flashing


...the third eye hatch spoiler is flashing because the dealer installed a (*&$%)*%ing 'red alert' bull**** module that comes with a 'get rear ended and we'll pay you $3k!' insurance policy. I didn't buy the policy at all, but they pre-install the module on all of their cars. I haven't had time to go back to the dealer and have it uninstalled.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jkopelc said:


> Realize the pulse flickering is not visible to the eye. Is that for the main lights? The spoiler mounted brake light definitely looked to be flashing


LEDs flicker on camera, it will not flicker in person.

"The output of light from an LED is a certain frequency in hertz. Let's say it's 30 Hz from the LED and the camera recording it records at a common 24 frames per second. Every few frames recorded by the camera will not be in sync with the light source and thus a "blinking" occurs where the camera caught the LED in between cycles."


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

Were the tail lights really hard to install? I ordered the interior but held off for the rest because the pictures looked like it wasn't that easy to get to anything. I'd hate to break something on a car I've had for less than a week!


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Whats the difference between both sets of brake lights coming on with the spoiler light and only the outside set of lights?? Pressure sensitive braking?

Edit:
Nevermind....I think one is with headlights / taillights on braking, and then taillights off and just braking


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

The LED amber turn signals look really nice.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

livemusicfan said:


> Were the tail lights really hard to install?


Nope! I just didn't know how and didn't have a manual, thus I made the DIY. I could make a how-to videos, but it would be all of 15 swconds each.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> Nope! I just didn't know how and didn't have a manual, thus I made the DIY. I could make a how-to videos, but it would be all of 15 swconds each.


Thanks for the info, if you do any DIYs let us know, we can share this also/tag.

:thumbup:


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

Quick question....I started the install tonight, got all of the dome lights in and the vanity mirrors. One of the lights in the third row will not work. I had to put the factory build back in.

I checked that LED and it worked in a different location.

Any ideas?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

livemusicfan said:


> Quick question....I started the install tonight, got all of the dome lights in and the vanity mirrors. One of the lights in the third row will not work. I had to put the factory build back in.
> 
> I checked that LED and it worked in a different location.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi, our dome LEDs are polarized, please try flipping it 180 if it does not work, please keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, our dome LEDs are polarized, please try flipping it 180 if it does not work, please keep us updated.
> 
> Thank you


That was my first thought, I'm wondering if I need to finish all of them? I've tried both ways and in both sides, only one side of the third row will work if both LEDs are installed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

livemusicfan said:


> That was my first thought, I'm wondering if I need to finish all of them? I've tried both ways and in both sides, only one side of the third row will work if both LEDs are installed.


These are our LEDs? We did not see an email come through with this, but we have yet to see this issue so we are unable to say with 100% certainty. Would you mind emailing us at [email protected]

One thing we would suggest is to make sure the buttons around the lights are not pressed, we know this will sometimes affect how they work. 

Thank you


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

It is the kit, I will try again later this week and report back.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

livemusicfan said:


> It is the kit, I will try again later this week and report back.


Ok, please keep us updated with more info as we can only guess right now since it is not an issue we have seen before, once all LEDs are installed it should regulate voltage throughout the car, the new car could easily not pickup on a bulb and cause power loss to the other bulbs.

Our only other guess is the buttons by the dome lights, we know those can sometimes make other lights like the footwells act differently.

Also, is the car started or off when you see this issue or is it different if the car is on/off? We don't feel it matters but could be helpful to figuring out the main cause.

Keep the thread updated, we can send you over another LED bulb if you feel that could be the problem. 

You could also email [email protected] for help, know you are posting to see if anyone else had the problem but we are an honest company, if we heard or ever had an email like this we'd be the first to say it here and help.

Thank you


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ok, please keep us updated with more info as we can only guess right now since it is not an issue we have seen before, once all LEDs are installed it should regulate voltage throughout the car, the new car could easily not pickup on a bulb and cause power loss to the other bulbs.
> 
> Our only other guess is the buttons by the dome lights, we know those can sometimes make other lights like the footwells act differently.
> 
> ...


You guys are awesome, I appreciate all the support. What I have installed so far looks great too! When I get it all done, I'll report back (hopefully this weekend).


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but what's the purpose of this mod? Is it for brighter lighting, or something else?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Its for cleaner, LED lighting as seen in most luxury vehicles. For most doing it, it is for aesthetic purposes. It is likely a touch brighter too, which is beneficial for spaces such as the rear cargo area.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

My $0.02:

Interior is mostly aesthetic, but it's definitely brighter and never have to worry about incandescent bulbs burning out over time. Easier to see what you're doing in the hatch at night for sure. Definitely makes the car feel high end compared to the dingy yellow OEM bulbs.

For the brake lights, I like that the LEDs are super bright and instant on. Some aesthetic to that instant-on LED lighting, but I feel it's probably safer too as it warns those behind me more quickly that I'm braking. I have these in all of my VWs.

For the reverse lights, this is more safety -- aesthetics not so much as they're not constantly being used like the other lights. Brightass backup lights you can definitely see objects or people easier, other people will better know you're backing up -- especially with fully tinted taillights.


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

livemusicfan said:


> Quick question....I started the install tonight, got all of the dome lights in and the vanity mirrors. One of the lights in the third row will not work. I had to put the factory build back in.
> 
> I checked that LED and it worked in a different location.
> 
> Any ideas?


Happy to report I finished the install last night and all LEDs are working. I started this project in the dark and it looks like I bent one of the prongs in the third row so the new LED was not making good contact. Everything is working now. 

If you are on the fence with this, go for it. They are all well made, error free, and do not flicker. I've not driven behind the vehicle to see the new LED tail lights and turn signals but the reverse lights made a huge difference at night. 

Thanks for the great support deAutoLED and special thanks to CiDirkona for the step by step instructions, saved me from breaking some tabs I'm sure.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

livemusicfan said:


> Happy to report I finished the install last night and all LEDs are working. I started this project in the dark and it looks like I bent one of the prongs in the third row so the new LED was not making good contact. Everything is working now.
> 
> If you are on the fence with this, go for it. They are all well made, error free, and do not flicker. I've not driven behind the vehicle to see the new LED tail lights and turn signals but the reverse lights made a huge difference at night.
> 
> Thanks for the great support deAutoLED and special thanks to CiDirkona for the step by step instructions, saved me from breaking some tabs I'm sure.


Thank you for the update and feedback, we appreciate it.

Enjoy your LEDs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the added info - we linked the images so they show up in the thread:





CiDirkona said:


> *Dome Lights:
> *
> Front domes lens removal:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

FYI on the 3rd row DOME lights. You'll want to be sure to pull from the inside line of the fixture. This may not be 100% obvious from the diagrams. In other words, put your tool in between the plastic pieces, not between the fabric and outer plastic parts. 

Useful clarification If you were doing this at 1am like I was...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bluemeansgo said:


> FYI on the 3rd row DOME lights. You'll want to be sure to pull from the inside line of the fixture. This may not be 100% obvious from the diagrams. In other words, put your tool in between the plastic pieces, not between the fabric and outer plastic parts.
> 
> Useful clarification If you were doing this at 1am like I was...


:thumbup: Thanks for adding this, will be helpful for others.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Bluemeansgo said:


> FYI on the 3rd row DOME lights. You'll want to be sure to pull from the inside line of the fixture. This may not be 100% obvious from the diagrams. In other words, put your tool in between the plastic pieces, not between the fabric and outer plastic parts.
> 
> Useful clarification If you were doing this at 1am like I was...


Good catch -- I had the wrong image copy/pasta'd. I've fixed the link an added a note of clarification to the original post.

Thanks!


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

*Help with footwells*

Got this package and am very happy with it. Everything has been pretty easy, but I am having issues with the footwells. I cant seem to pry them out...and additional tips???


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

Does anyone have basic instruction on removing the outside tail lamp housing to replace the amber turn signal?

Thanks!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

stick30 said:


> Does anyone have basic instruction on removing the outside tail lamp housing to replace the amber turn signal?
> 
> Thanks!


Disconnect the harness: pull the lock, push the tab while pulling the harness out -- similar to the inners.

Turn the white T knob 3/4 turn to the left and then pull the outer tail lamp housing straight out backwards.

Notes: The white T handle does not unscrew all the way like other models. The taillight has little clear rubber spacers between the lens and the body that sometimes stick a bit -- almost like doublesided sticky tape, so you may have to wiggle it a bit to loosen them. You may have to turn the white T handle back just a hair from a full 3/4 turn too -- it's more like a slotted lock than a screw. It does have a screw portion to hold it tight and provide some adjustment when reinstalling, but only needs 3/4 turn to unlock.


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> Disconnect the harness: pull the lock, push the tab while pulling the harness out -- similar to the inners.
> 
> Turn the white T knob 3/4 turn to the left and then pull the outer tail lamp housing straight out backwards.
> 
> Notes: The white T handle does not unscrew all the way like other models. The taillight has little clear rubber spacers between the lens and the body that sometimes stick a bit -- almost like doublesided sticky tape, so you may have to wiggle it a bit to loosen them. You may have to turn the white T handle back just a hair from a full 3/4 turn too -- it's more like a slotted lock than a screw. It does have a screw portion to hold it tight and provide some adjustment when reinstalling, but only needs 3/4 turn to unlock.





I don't know what the lock or the tab is. There is a black rubber circle 1" tab on the outside that is all I see other than what is inside the access panel behind the outside lamp housing.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

stick30 said:


> I don't know what the lock or the tab is. There is a black rubber circle 1" tab on the outside that is all I see other than what is inside the access panel behind the outside lamp housing.


Can you post a picture? The locking tab in my Atlas looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/T5t6hse.jpg


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the great write-up, we have someone in contact with you to make you a custom kit.
> 
> If anyone else is interested please post a photo of the bulb and where it is located, we can get a custom setup for your car at a discount for your help.
> 
> We will have some listings up later.


Install mine today. All great. Only the glovebox led doesn’t make sense. It has all 6 smd on one side, but facing up in the housing. This area and footwell that will need fixed polarized sides + -, but the 2 footwells are fine
I can send pix with correct polarized side. Pls send replacement


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Harrybinh said:


> Install mine today. All great. Only the glovebox led doesn’t make sense. It has all 6 smd on one side, but facing up in the housing. This area and footwell that will need fixed polarized sides + -, but the 2 footwells are fine
> I can send pix with correct polarized side. Pls send replacement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, we are sorry to hear this, the wafer LEDs are non-polarized, they will fit either direction and light, can you please email [email protected] with more info and we can look into this.

Thank you


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> The GLOVEBOX light, the screwdriver is on the left side of the housing. Due to the space available, this was the hardest to change.


I recommend swinging the entire glove box drawer down and let it hang, makes it super simple then as you have plenty of space. Reminder that swinging the entire glove box is required to change out the cabin filter...check my other post about that at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8828217-Atlas-Cabin-Air-Filter&p=107579642&viewfull=1#post107579642


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

Wait.. I ordered the deAUTOLED interior kit about 2 weeks ago for my SEL Premium and I didn't get any lights for under the door?? These under the door lights, are they the lights with the red plastic on top of it? That's locate on the bottom part of the door?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

The under door puddle lights are the worse to replace in my opinion...they have a hard copper-color metal prongs that will tear off or scratch the resistors on the replacement LED bulbs. Be very careful and make sure to clear some space in with receiving metal prongs before inserting the bulb. I'll update this post with a pict when I get my replacement puddle bulbs.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*SEL Premium Door Puddle Lights Replacement*

*** Edited to IMGUR image hosting... ***

So here's how I replaced my regular bulbs with the LEDs...and warning to wise, be very careful when you first insert the LEDs as there are resistors in the middle that get torn off if you don't modify the receptacle before hand...

Use a trim removal or small flat head to pick off the cover:









Pull out the old halogen bulb...use gloves in case you'd like to keep for later use:









Here's a closeup of what the receptacle looks like. Use something to move the prongs so as to widen the gap between the prongs on each side (not between opposing prongs that grip):


















Closeup of new LEDs and the resistors that will break off if you're not careful in widening the gap and inserting carefully:









And here's the LED carefully inserted into the receptacle:









When replacing the cover, just use a tool to hold the main receptacle fixture still while you push and snap the cover back on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

How is that in any stretch of the imagination an improvement? Like sitting in front of a runway light.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

walksonair said:


> So here's how I replaced my regular bulbs with the LEDs...and warning to wise, be very careful when you first insert the LEDs as there are resistors in the middle that get torn off if you don't modify the receptacle before hand...
> 
> Use a trim removal or small flat head to pick off the cover:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, the images are not showing up - try https://imgur.com/


----------



## richardmayo (Nov 12, 2017)

Replaced most of my interior lights today.

LEDs from deAutoLEDs look good, but overall, the process of getting to the bulbs sucks. VW did a terrible job making the bulbs accessible.

Thanks to all who posted in this thread. Would not have been able to do it without your pics and instructions.

Does anyone have info on how to replace the back up lights?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the tip, the images are not showing up - try https://imgur.com/



Really, does anyone else concur? It shows up on multiple browsers on my end...will look into if anyone can let me know..


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*Unable to view puddle light pics*

I'm not able to view these pics on safari or explorer. Any chance we can get these re-posted?

Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dubstro said:


> I'm not able to view these pics on safari or explorer. Any chance we can get these re-posted?
> 
> Thanks!


The photos are on a dropbox link you cannot access, maybe he can upload them on imgur and reshare?

walksonair - let us know if we can help.

Thank you


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Ok, sorry about the dropbox debacle...let me know if you can see it now. I used IMGUR but had to resize the files to 1600 wide...


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Ok, sorry about the dropbox debacle...let me know if you can see it now. I used IMGUR but had to resize the files to 1600 wide...


Works now. Thanks!


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*Reverse LED*



richardmayo said:


> Does anyone have info on how to replace the back up lights?



To install the reverse LEDs:

Pop cover off cover on each side of lift gate using trim tool.










Squeeze black tabs together to release the housing while gently pulling down on the housing. No need to unplug harness to replace reverse bulbs










Install reverse LEDs (cylinder shaped plug). SEL Prem only has 1 bulb on the housing. Other trim levels appear to have 2 (other is tail light bulb?). See post #61 for reference.










Replace housing by lining up black tabs and make sure they snap back into place completely. Replace cover.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

walksonair, Dubstro - thanks for sharing, very helpful.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> walksonair, Dubstro - thanks for sharing, very helpful.


Glad to help. The reverse LEDs are insanely bright, btw. Other night I had the wife reverse into garage with only reverse LEDs (and license plate LEDs sort of) lighting the way. She was really impressed how well lit things were in with the backup camera. Hopefuly this reduces the chances she rams into my MK7 GTI in the future


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Glove Box question*



walksonair said:


> I recommend swinging the entire glove box drawer down and let it hang, makes it super simple then as you have plenty of space. Reminder that swinging the entire glove box is required to change out the cabin filter...check my other post about that at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8828217-Atlas-Cabin-Air-Filter&p=107579642&viewfull=1#post107579642


While replacing the glovebox bulb I opened it all the way where the door hanging. Doing so exposed an arm or something that I think triggers the light to come on, but I’m not sure how it goes back in. There’s a pivot point or something it slides on but now I’m not sure if the light is actually turning off when I close the door...I may have reinstalled it incorrectly. Anyone have pics to show what right looks like?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Try keeping your cell phone to record video and place it in the glove box and close the glove box while recording. When you open the glove box again and view your cell phone you can review the video to see if the light goes out..if it does and there are no noises when moving the glovebox, you've most likely installed it correctly.


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Try keeping your cell phone to record video and place it in the glove box and close the glove box while recording. When you open the glove box again and view your cell phone you can review the video to see if the light goes out..if it does and there are no noises when moving the glovebox, you've most likely installed it correctly.


Great idea!


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Try keeping your cell phone to record video and place it in the glove box and close the glove box while recording. When you open the glove box again and view your cell phone you can review the video to see if the light goes out..if it does and there are no noises when moving the glovebox, you've most likely installed it correctly.


Ok, so the light stays on. Any suggestions?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Drop it and reassemble the lever....I dont have access to my car else I would post a video or picts. From what I remember, my lever also came out completely...I believe that I made sure the circle portion lined up at the glove box and the tongue went through the receiver thats in the dashboard. Sorry, without picts or access to my car its hard to explain from memory. I wont have my car back till midweek and since your light is on, I'd recommend attacking this asap ...


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Drop it and reassemble the lever....I dont have access to my car else I would post a video or picts. From what I remember, my lever also came out completely...I believe that I made sure the circle portion lined up at the glove box and the tongue went through the receiver thats in the dashboard. Sorry, without picts or access to my car its hard to explain from memory. I wont have my car back till midweek and since your light is on, I'd recommend attacking this asap ...


I figured it out. Your memory was pretty accurate! There’s a cog that controls the soft open that fell out when I had it opened. I inadvertently installed it backwards originally but after pulling it all out again I was able to figure out how the mechanism worked...The light turns off now.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Advan1 said:


> Ok, so the light stays on. Any suggestions?





walksonair said:


> Drop it and reassemble the lever....I dont have access to my car else I would post a video or picts. From what I remember, my lever also came out completely...I believe that I made sure the circle portion lined up at the glove box and the tongue went through the receiver thats in the dashboard. Sorry, without picts or access to my car its hard to explain from memory. I wont have my car back till midweek and since your light is on, I'd recommend attacking this asap ...





Advan1 said:


> I figured it out. Your memory was pretty accurate! There’s a cog that controls the soft open that fell out when I had it opened. I inadvertently installed it backwards originally but after pulling it all out again I was able to figure out how the mechanism worked...The light turns off now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


Thanks for the post info and clearing this up.
:thumbup:


----------



## doublea1281 (Nov 28, 2017)

*Fresh LEDs*

Hello everyone. New member here. I just bought an Atlas about 3 weeks ago and stumbled across this very thread when trying to find LED lights. I purchased and installed the entire LED suite of lights from deautoled, and couldn't be happier. I did want to add a few things that I didn't see mentioned in the previous posts:


-The puddle lights were the biggest pain out of everything. I eventually got it working, but took some adjusting of the prongs, and patience with the housing. At one point none of the puddle lights would work (new LED or original bulbs), but I let the car sit for a few minutes to reset any light timers the car may have, and eventually it all worked.

-The fog lights are awesome, and so much brighter and more white than the factory bulbs. There is an error canceler that comes with the fog lights that you must install also, but a small piece of 3M tape easily did the trick.

-Also, I thought I could reach the fog lights through the engine compartment via the hood, but it was too tight of a squeeze for my hands/arms. I could reach the passenger side light, but the driver side light was too tight. However, once I realized just how easy the fog lights slipped out the font of the vehicle it made the entire process very easy. The silver trim around the fog lights just pops out, and one screw holds the fog light housing in place. This can all be done from the front outside of the car, without even opening the hood.


These are just a couple of things I found while installing my lights last night that were not found on any forums I was looking though. Just wanted to add my 2 cents since you all have helped me with your previous posts.

Also, deAutoLED is awesome!! These guys shipped my entire order when they said they would. Nothing was missing, and everything fit and works perfectly. They respond to support questions well within an hour... sometimes within minutes. I have no association with them, other than a customer. I will definitely be ordering more lights from them the next time they are needed.

Aaron


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

doublea1281 said:


> Hello everyone. New member here. I just bought an Atlas about 3 weeks ago and stumbled across this very thread when trying to find LED lights. I purchased and installed the entire LED suite of lights from deautoled, and couldn't be happier. I did want to add a few things that I didn't see mentioned in the previous posts:
> 
> 
> -The puddle lights were the biggest pain out of everything. I eventually got it working, but took some adjusting of the prongs, and patience with the housing. At one point none of the puddle lights would work (new LED or original bulbs), but I let the car sit for a few minutes to reset any light timers the car may have, and eventually it all worked.
> ...



Thank you for the feedback and tips - it is very helpful, we never seen that with the puddle lights but feel due to the car being opened during install for a long period of time probably had something to do with having to reset.

The fog resistor you are referring to is part of the LED driver and must be attached to send power to the LED, it is smaller than any ballast/resistor on the market, 3M tape is included so if it was missed in your order we do apologize - we do suggest placing it on metal as it will become warm and it will help dissipate heat.

Thanks again for the post :thumbup:


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I didn't need the resistors for the fog lights. They were installed on an SEL Premium with no errors.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

got my kit for at SEL Premium install, and having a few issues.

The reverse lights will not fully seat in the base, not sure how you other guys got it to go but it is entirely too loose and will not illuminate. it appears to me that the transition between the blade and bulb starts too early for the fixture and there is interference between he plastic surrounding the base and the bulb, not allowing it to be fully seated.

the puddle lights went in with out any issue or modification, they were actually the easiest to do.

i did the glove box using a mirror, it went very well.

the fog lights. so i attached the LED driver to the frame member just inboard of the light. there is a slot on driver housing for a zip tie, and since i couldn’t find a suiteable horizontal location to mount, i put it on the vertical and was attempting to zip tie it in addition to the 3M supplied tape. the backing plate came free from the driver, and there was virtually nothing holding it on, yet this is what the 3M tape is attacheded too. maybe this one wasn’t glued very well from factory....who knows. i am going to attempt to glue it.

any thoughts on the reverse lights would be appreciated, as out of all the lights we got, these were the ones i was most looking forward to, as it is pretty dark backing up at night with the OEM bulbs....


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

zedbyers said:


> got my kit for at SEL Premium install, and having a few issues.
> 
> The reverse lights will not fully seat in the base, not sure how you other guys got it to go but it is entirely too loose and will not illuminate. it appears to me that the transition between the blade and bulb starts too early for the fixture and there is interference between he plastic surrounding the base and the bulb, not allowing it to be fully seated.
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic of the reverse LED installed? Is it seated like my pic below? I can remove my LED tonight and post pics of the housing and LED itself for comparison. Hope you get it to work. The reverse LED should be a very straight forward plug and play install.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

zedbyers - sorry to hear that, please email the team - we can look into the issue you had and send a new driver, those are normally sealed from the inside and could have not made a clean connection with the sealant.

For the reverse, press the metal prongs together, the 194 glass bulb could have stretched out the prong.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a list of the various types/models of lamps for each location?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the feedback and tips - it is very helpful, we never seen that with the puddle lights but feel due to the car being opened during install for a long period of time probably had something to do with having to reset.
> 
> The fog resistor you are referring to is part of the LED driver and must be attached to send power to the LED, it is smaller than any ballast/resistor on the market, 3M tape is included so if it was missed in your order we do apologize - we do suggest placing it on metal as it will become warm and it will help dissipate heat.
> 
> Thanks again for the post :thumbup:


Where are people mounting it on metal? I stuck it on top of the plastic housing which holds the fog bulb. Is that ok?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

juched said:


> Where are people mounting it on metal? I stuck it on top of the plastic housing which holds the fog bulb. Is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no need to mount this to metal, you can mount it to plastic/metal or even zip-tie it to the wire and have it hang, there is no wrong way, they are small enough to fit anywhere and won't cause any heat issues. Very easy install with a lot of added light and NO blinding glare in these new models designed around the Atlas.

Reference link - PLEASE CHOOSE ATLAS on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

:thumbup:


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you deAutoLED. Looking good. 

Here are some pics showing new vs old. 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

Dubstro said:


> Can you post a pic of the reverse LED installed? Is it seated like my pic below? I can remove my LED tonight and post pics of the housing and LED itself for comparison. Hope you get it to work. The reverse LED should be a very straight forward plug and play install.


mine looks very similar to yours. when i posted this in had only tried the passenger side, gave up and moved on to the other lights. when i finished the others i decided to come back and try the driver's side, and that one went in and felt 'right' to me. so i went back to the PAX side and it seated better but still didn't feel as good as the driver's side did. in any event they are illuminating, haven't fallen out after a few days of driving. they are SO much better when backing up at night than the OEM bulbs.

the kits are very good, and thanks to this board, the install was very straightforward on all lights.

again to highlight a few things after reading some other ongoing comments, do the glovebox after you have completed the cargo area and are familiar with how this housing is removed. i did it using a mirror and it was just as easy as the cargo area. No need to pull the glove box out, or drop it down. There is absolutely no reason to take anything apart for the fog lights. the plastic trim piece removes from the front clip and there a single screw holding the light fixture in.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

juched - thanks that looks great, can we share the photos?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> juched - thanks that looks great, can we share the photos?


Sure, you can share the pictures and video on the other thread too if you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

walksonair said:


> Use a trim removal or small flat head to pick off the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJW3SS (Apr 11, 2009)

*Glove Box Questions*

Merry Christmas everyone, i am having an issue with the glovebox light, i have this kit and so far everything looks great minus having some extra bulbs that aren't on my S. Chose the S model with 4MOTION over the launch with FWD. Anyways, it seems like the wiring for the glove box light is too short to remove it all the way and disconnect it. Is this just me overlooking something, or is it just my vehicle has the wiring routed differently. Thanks in advance!

EDIT: So the wire was too short, pulled the 5 torx bolts that hold the glove box frame to the rest of the dash, pried that frame down a hair and was able to free up another inch of slack in the light harness, i guess it was just pinched in there during manufacturing, i knew it had to be something dumb holding it up.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DJW3SS said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, i am having an issue with the glovebox light, i have this kit and so far everything looks great minus having some extra bulbs that aren't on my S. Chose the S model with 4MOTION over the launch with FWD. Anyways, it seems like the wiring for the glove box light is too short to remove it all the way and disconnect it. Is this just me overlooking something, or is it just my vehicle has the wiring routed differently. Thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT: So the wire was too short, pulled the 5 torx bolts that hold the glove box frame to the rest of the dash, pried that frame down a hair and was able to free up another inch of slack in the light harness, i guess it was just pinched in there during manufacturing, i knew it had to be something dumb holding it up.


Thanks for keeping the thread updated - glad it worked out.

:thumbup:


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for info. My passenger footwell was like that except i never was able to get more slack. Thankfully I was able to reach behind and unclip it. The glove box is my next challenge I have left to complete the interior. So far all looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Thanks for info. My passenger footwell was like that except i never was able to get more slack. Thankfully I was able to reach behind and unclip it. The glove box is my next challenge I have left to complete the interior. So far all looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - please keep us updated.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Oops sorry. Glove box was simple. Took maybe 2 minutes to install. No issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

zedbyers said:


> mine looks very similar to yours. when i posted this in had only tried the passenger side, gave up and moved on to the other lights. when i finished the others i decided to come back and try the driver's side, and that one went in and felt 'right' to me. so i went back to the PAX side and it seated better but still didn't feel as good as the driver's side did. in any event they are illuminating, haven't fallen out after a few days of driving. they are SO much better when backing up at night than the OEM bulbs.



zedbyers,

I installed my reverse LED's today and had a similar problem: they didn't seem to "seat" as deeply into the socket as I would have liked. At the spot where the LED circuit board "flares" out it prevents the LED from plugging in as securely and as straight as I would like. Mine illuminate but I will contact deautoLED about the possibility of modifying the circuit board to make it fit better.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> zedbyers,
> 
> I installed my reverse LED's today and had a similar problem: they didn't seem to "seat" as deeply into the socket as I would have liked. At the spot where the LED circuit board "flares" out it prevents the LED from plugging in as securely and as straight as I would like. Mine illuminate but I will contact deautoLED about the possibility of modifying the circuit board to make it fit better.


Thank you for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> zedbyers,
> 
> I installed my reverse LED's today and had a similar problem: they didn't seem to "seat" as deeply into the socket as I would have liked. At the spot where the LED circuit board "flares" out it prevents the LED from plugging in as securely and as straight as I would like. Mine illuminate but I will contact deautoLED about the possibility of modifying the circuit board to make it fit better.





Harleydavidson19 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear of any issues, it seems if there is extra plastic around the bulb holder then you must press the bulb firmly into the housing - the PCB board is strong enough to move the plastic out of the way (not much you might not even notice it move) but what this does is allows the bulb to sit all the way down into the housing and you won't have any issues. You can also bend the metal prongs together prior to installing.

Keep us updated please.

Thank you


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry to hear of any issues, it seems if there is extra plastic around the bulb holder then you must press the bulb firmly into the housing - the PCB board is strong enough to move the plastic out of the way (not much you might not even notice it move) but what this does is allows the bulb to sit all the way down into the housing and you won't have any issues. You can also bend the metal prongs together prior to installing.
> 
> Keep us updated please.
> 
> Thank you


I tried pressing the bulb deeper into the socket. But the "flared" part of the circuit board causes the plastic socket to become "out of round" and deformed resulting in the bulb being crooked in the socket. The solution would be to make the circuit board slightly longer before it flares out.

The light output is awesome but I'm concerned about the bulb vibrating out of the socket.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> I tried pressing the bulb deeper into the socket. But the "flared" part of the circuit board causes the plastic socket to become "out of round" and deformed resulting in the bulb being crooked in the socket. The solution would be to make the circuit board slightly longer before it flares out.
> 
> The light output is awesome but I'm concerned about the bulb vibrating out of the socket.


That should not happen, it really isn't moving that much out of the way, the PCB board is flared evenly in the socket. For the record, it seems that only the Atlas, GSW and Alltrack have this extra plastic and we have seen no reason for it, the issue is that the plastic is not flush against the metal reverse adapter (holder), and if you look at the 7440 brake/tail the plastic is flush with the adapter vs going past it like the reverse.

The bulb length is perfect - if you make it any longer it won't fit into the housing, it will hit the back of the tail and won't be able to lock so that cannot be an option. That is why we suggest simply pressing firmly so it move the plastic out of the way and allows the bulb to sit fully into the metal adapter.

We apologize for any inconvenience


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> That should not happen, it really isn't moving that much out of the way, the PCB board is flared evenly in the socket. For the record, it seems that only the Atlas, GSW and Alltrack have this extra plastic and we have seen no reason for it, the issue is that the plastic is not flush against the metal reverse adapter (holder), and if you look at the 7440 brake/tail the plastic is flush with the adapter vs going past it like the reverse.
> 
> The bulb length is perfect - if you make it any longer it won't fit into the housing, it will hit the back of the tail and won't be able to lock so that cannot be an option. That is why we suggest simply pressing firmly so it move the plastic out of the way and allows the bulb to sit fully into the metal adapter.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience



I'll fiddle with them in the next day or two and see what happens. Thanks for your speedy replies and I look forward to ordering the fog light set.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> I'll fiddle with them in the next day or two and see what happens. Thanks for your speedy replies and I look forward to ordering the fog light set.


Thanks for working with us, please keep us updated - so far to date we have not had any issues with these falling out once the bulb is all the way in the metal adapter.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

vwbugstuff said:


> zedbyers,
> 
> I installed my reverse LED's today and had a similar problem: they didn't seem to "seat" as deeply into the socket as I would have liked. At the spot where the LED circuit board "flares" out it prevents the LED from plugging in as securely and as straight as I would like. Mine illuminate but I will contact deautoLED about the possibility of modifying the circuit board to make it fit better.


For what it is worth, I did my reverse LED install today and didn't have a problem with looseness. It fully seated up to the point where the board flares out, and it seemed tight at that point. I did have to adjust the contact width on both the visors to make them tighter, but I needed no adjustments on the puddle light contacts. Aside from laying on cold hard ground for a minute, the puddle lights were the easiest. Hardest for me was footwells. I'm a big dude and lying on my back jammed into the footwell with the seat track in my back was exceedingly unpleasant. 

I ran out of time today to do the turn signals and the fogs and the 48 LED trunk strip, but the rest is done. Snow coming tomorrow, so those last few will likely need to wait a while.

Question: There does not appear to be a way to keep both the right and left trunk bulbs operational while using the 48 LED strip. I was hoping for a why to use all three since the Atlas has 2 trunk bulbs...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CobaltSky said:


> For what it is worth, I did my reverse LED install today and didn't have a problem with looseness. It fully seated up to the point where the board flares out, and it seemed tight at that point. I did have to adjust the contact width on both the visors to make them tighter, but I needed no adjustments on the puddle light contacts. Aside from laying on cold hard ground for a minute, the puddle lights were the easiest. Hardest for me was footwells. I'm a big dude and lying on my back jammed into the footwell with the seat track in my back was exceedingly unpleasant.
> 
> I ran out of time today to do the turn signals and the fogs and the 48 LED trunk strip, but the rest is done. Snow coming tomorrow, so those last few will likely need to wait a while.
> 
> Question: There does not appear to be a way to keep both the right and left trunk bulbs operational while using the 48 LED strip. I was hoping for a why to use all three since the Atlas has 2 trunk bulbs...


Thanks for the feedback, the 194 wedge will replace the bulb but you can use our LED in the other LED housing side, but once you install the 48 LED trunk strip you are going to have so much light it won't batter that 1 housing doesn't have a bulb.

Keep us updated.

Thank you

And we wanted to share the Fog DIY so it is in more areas on the forum:



bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simonecoelho (Feb 26, 2018)

*Atlas SEL 4Motion DIY List of LED Bulbs (Amazon)*

I considered purchasing one of the LED Light Kits but I found the pricing prohibitive for LED bulbs. I decided to investigate and test until I was able to successfully change all of my interior and exterior lights for $135.00 and it looks amazing. I wanted to share the list of lights I used if anyone was interested.

*For the 6 interior reading / dome lights I used the following bulbs:*

AUXITO 194 LED Light Bulb 6000K White Super Bright 168 2825 W5W T10 Wedge 24-SMD 3014 Chipsets LED Replacement Bulbs Error Free for Car Dome Map Door Courtesy License Plate Lights (Pack of 10)

*For the rear trunk ad glovebox lights I used the following bulbs (You could avoid purchasing theses and use the above AUXITO 194 instead as the package brings 10 but I had already bought them and just decided to keep them.):*

HIKARI Extremely Bright 3030 Chipset LED Bulbs for Car Interior Dome Map Door Courtesy License Plate Lights Compact Wedge T10 168 194 2825 Xenon White Pack of 10

*For the front vanity mirror lights I used the following:*

SiriusLED Extremely Bright 400 Lumens 3020 Chipset Canbus Error Free LED Bulbs for Interior Car Lights License Plate Trunk Side Marker Courtesy 1.50” 36MM Festoon 6418 DE3423 DE3425 White 6000K

*For the Fog Lights I used the following (No resistor or driver needed and matched headlights perfectly. Error free. These are great!):*

SiriusLED H8 Size DRL Fog Light LED 30W 6000k Super Bright White Projection Bulb Pack of 2

*For the reverse lights I used the following (Fits perfectly and does not bend or warp the plastic socket. Extremely bright):*

SiriusLED 921 Back up Reverse Canbus Error Free Super Bright White 3030 Chip LED Light Bulb Pack of 2

*For the turn signals I used the following (Incredibly bright and no resistor needed - error free):*

iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1156 1141 1003 BA15S LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow

I bought the 1156 bulb type since I did not really know which type it was and it turns out that it really is a 1157. While this bulb fit after an adjustment to the pins, removed one of them, it stays put and locked fine with the pressure. You may want to actually get the 1157 from the same brand.

iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1157 2057 2357 7528 BAY15D LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow

*For the brake / tail lights I used the following (Resistor is needed for the brake lights but not for the tail lights):*

2 of 2 of iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power Dual Brightness 7440 7443 T20 LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Tail Brake Lights, Brilliant Red (4 bulbs total)

You do need two of the following resistors. You only need one package as it brings 4 resistors but you will use 2 of them. They need to be attached to the two outer wires of the harness. I used some heavy duty 3m exterior double sided tape (Scotch Extreme Mounting Tape) to attach the resistors to the interior metal wall of the car where the housing goes in. There is plenty of space and they sit perfectly underneath the lights with plenty of slack for the wires.

4PCS ARTR 50W 6ohm Load Resistors - Fix LED Bulb Fast Hyper Flash Turn Signal Blink Error Code

*For the foot-well lights I chose a blue LED. *

These do require a little adjustment to the outer wire contacts to widen them a little. I placed the bulbs with a little pressure but they won't go in so I used a eyeglass screwdriver and carefully bent the outer wire strips outward allowing the bulb to slide in. Works perfectly.

YITAMOTOR 10 PCS T10 Wedge 5-SMD 5050 Ultra Blue LED Light bulbs W5W 2825 158 192 168 194 12V DC

I purchased the CarDiag Car Radio Door Clip Panel Trim Dash Audio Removal Installer Pry Tool (4PCS) for $4.75 and with a screwdriver and thin nose pliers was able to change all the bulbs. 

*For the puddle lights the Auxito 194 lights do fit perfectly. No need to adjust the contacts.*

I initially considered buying one of the kits offered here but after adding up all of the kits needed it came close to $400 and that was just insane for LED light bulbs. I posted this in case anyone was interested in a more affordable solution. all of these bulbs were installed in an Atlas SEL 4Motion.

Best regards, Simone


----------



## GERMAN CONCEPT (Jun 5, 2012)

utsava said:


> Thanks for this. I plan on doing this too. Does anyone know if there a compatible LED drop-ins for the Atlas fog lights?
> I'd love to match the color temperature of the fogs to the LED headlights.


I found this if you have not found anything yet. A little pricey but they seem worth it. I will be getting the master kit for the interior as well as replacing all of my exterior light bulbs before the end of this year.

http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

GERMAN CONCEPT said:


> I found this if you have not found anything yet. A little pricey but they seem worth it. I will be getting the master kit for the interior as well as replacing all of my exterior light bulbs before the end of this year.
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Thank you for the support.

For simonecoelho, he is making the same post twice, if the LEDs work good for him that is fine but there is some misconceptions in this post such as our puddle LEDs require the adjustment of the metal prongs, that was fixed months ago and now we include a very bright puddle LED light that have no issues with fitment.

We have had our LEDs installed and tested in every single Atlas model in production without issue and only 100% happy customers for close to a year. This person on the other hand has purchased these LEDs one time and had them installed for a few months if that, only time will tell, we looked through that we cannot ever imagine having any of those negative reviews attached to our LEDs.

When people see posts like this without all information people email us and ask "will this happen with your LEDs" - the answer is 100% no.

*All of our LEDs are 100% plug and play 100% error free. You WON'T see our listings saying this:*
_"You do need two of the following resistors. You only need one package as it brings 4 resistors but you will use 2 of them. They need to be attached to the two outer wires of the harness. I used some heavy duty 3m exterior double sided tape (Scotch Extreme Mounting Tape) to attach the resistors to the interior metal wall of the car where the housing goes in. There is plenty of space and they sit perfectly underneath the lights with plenty of slack for the wires."_

We feel associating our company with LEDs that are not error free or not as bright will imply that our lights require outside resistors or are the same brightness which is not the case. This entire thread has the theme of "these are the same as more expensive vendor LEDs" and after looking at every single listing that is far from the truth. Many value our custom interior LED kit as it gives you the best options (bright domes, insanely bright trunk, brighter puddle, and clean light output from the footwells vs having spotty lighting)

Our *rear turn signals *are visible in direct sun light and safe, if you are driving in direct sun light and unable to see your turns that is dangerous. Our amber rear turns have more LED diodes that are tested to be bright in direct sun light so they are safe.

Our *brake/tails* have high bright contrast between brake & tails and are a vivid intense red meaning our LEDs will actually be visible when you hit the brakes and give the appearance of LED tails.

Our *fog LEDs* are meant to 1) light up corners 2) light up darker roads 3) most importantly help when there is fog, when low beams are trapped the fogs take over and shine light down the road, the $25 models are simply there to match the headlights and not offer much additional light.

Our *reverse* are much brighter, you simply have to push the light firmer into the housing in some atlas models that have overextended plastic but "(Fits perfectly and does not bend or warp the plastic socket.)" is a bit of a dramatic way to say it and not true, the plastic is strong, it won't warp or bend - you gain a much brighter visible light for a 1 time install.

While you can get random LEDs cheaper they are 100% NOT the same diodes or brightness as ours. At the end we don't mind if people want to go the cheaper route but we know what we offer vs what is being suggested here with the tone that they are the "same"

We will also point out that the same companies selling 10 LEDs for $20 are also selling 2 LEDs for $25+, this tells you that they are basing their pricing on what they put into the LEDs like we do, we simply choose to NEVER sell cheaper LEDs and diodes, we know our customers want the best and latest LED technology that is 100% error free, brighter and safer.


List of LEDs for your car:

*ALL LEDs for the ATLAS:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

*Complete interior LED with Puddle LEDs red, white or blue footwells:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Remote control if you want to choose from over 15 colors including dark blue & ice blue colors:*
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...eds-fits-volkswagen-atlas-all-years-and-trims

*FOG LEDs that are actually bright and useful:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Amber Rear Turns:*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Bright reverse LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Brake/tail LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*License Plate LEDs if you want something brighter than stock LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

i having trouble changing the glove box led. i know there was some instructions from earlier post about a screw or lowering the glove box. but still having a hard time. any other suggestions?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

atlas titan said:


> i having trouble changing the glove box led. i know there was some instructions from earlier post about a screw or lowering the glove box. but still having a hard time. any other suggestions?


Hi, this might help as they should be similar to the MK7 GSW:






Please let know if that helps or what part you are stuck on.

Thank you


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

I just did the leds in mine yesterday. The glovebox is a tough one just because it's so tight on space. It's in there good so just gotta pry it out. The tabs on the left side of the light. Takes some effort to get it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, this might help as they should be similar to the MK7 GSW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that two tabs on the side was key. finally got it done. 
now the passenger side footwell! there is no slack on the wire and it was hard to unglug the light as my finger wasnt able to in there to squeeze the tab to disconnect the housing.


----------



## Silveratlas (Mar 8, 2018)

Just got my lights today and the fronts went in no problem...i have no sunroof so my 2nd and 3rd rows are the same. For some reason the bulbs are too difficult for me to grip to pull them out, thought about using pliers but didnt want to break the bulbs. Do you guys have any tips/pointers on how to get them out?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Silveratlas said:


> Just got my lights today and the fronts went in no problem...i have no sunroof so my 2nd and 3rd rows are the same. For some reason the bulbs are too difficult for me to grip to pull them out, thought about using pliers but didnt want to break the bulbs. Do you guys have any tips/pointers on how to get them out?



I just did my third row last night. My fat fingers were too big to grasp the bulb. So i carefully removed the reflector and then pulled the bulb out. I snapped the reflector back in and then installed the new LED.

To get the reflector out, I carefully pried the fat black tab on the switch side of the reflector.


Good luck!


----------



## Silveratlas (Mar 8, 2018)

Awesome thanks!!! I’ll try that


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Playing around and replaced my cargo and third row with LEDs from deAuto...very good result. Went with 4300K temp so they weren't so white and match a little better with incandescents up front. Trim removal tools are so great I don't know why I never had them before!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The whole thing. deAutoLED domes and cargo area. 4300K vs. the 6000K...I just like the softer color vs. the very intense white of the 6000. It's not a huge difference but it's there if you see them side by side. Very good dealing with deAuto - highly recommended!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

:thumbup:

i had a defective rear turn signal led and was replace under warranty. great service from deautoled.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm sold on the deAuto bulbs. Went ahead and ordered the remaining tails and interior bits for the full set. Will post up when they get here and are installed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

atlas titan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> i had a defective rear turn signal led and was replace under warranty. great service from deautoled.


Thank you - very rare for it to happen. We have changed it to a new design we sent and you should not see any issues.



KarstGeo said:


> I'm sold on the deAuto bulbs. Went ahead and ordered the remaining tails and interior bits for the full set. Will post up when they get here and are installed.


Thank you for your trust in our product and feedback.

The team will share the photo.


----------



## atlasguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi All!

Just completed the interior light upgrade with deAutoLED kit. Also completed the rear turn signal and back up light using their bulbs as well. A shout out to all of you members who have contributed photos, videos, and text in support of the install process. Made my job a whole lot easier, especially when tearing into a brand new vehicle.

And to deAutoLED, they rock. E-mails and texts were answered almost immediately. They provided great service and support! I even had a user issue foible and they came up with a great solution.

Fog light install in the next couple of days to complete the project. 

Thank you all again for your help. I look forward to reading threads on this forum.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Complete interior done. Really happy with the warmer 4600K color temp. Makes a huge difference. Very happy with deAutoLED as this took some back and forth to get exactly what I wanted. Worth it!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

atlasguy said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just completed the interior light upgrade with deAutoLED kit. Also completed the rear turn signal and back up light using their bulbs as well. A shout out to all of you members who have contributed photos, videos, and text in support of the install process. Made my job a whole lot easier, especially when tearing into a brand new vehicle.
> 
> ...


The fog lights will be worth it. My SEL-P has no halogen bulbs left, all have been replaced with deAutoLed bulbs.


----------



## jaschweig (Oct 23, 2009)

*SEL Premium dome lights*

I am having trouble removing the trim on the front dome lights on an SEL Premium. I can get the front edge free as shown in the photos posted here, but the edge closest to the windshield will not come free and feels like something will break if I pry/pull harder. Do you have to remove the cover over the rearview mirror first on the premium? Any tips on removing that? All other installation went fine with the deAutoLED kit.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## am80vw (Jul 21, 2018)

How to remove the outer tail light?


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

jaschweig said:


> I am having trouble removing the trim on the front dome lights on an SEL Premium. I can get the front edge free as shown in the photos posted here, but the edge closest to the windshield will not come free and feels like something will break if I pry/pull harder. Do you have to remove the cover over the rearview mirror first on the premium? Any tips on removing that? All other installation went fine with the deAutoLED kit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jonathan


Sir:

Just did the whole LED upgrade myself and I agree it feels like it will break, it won't just pull a little harder.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*AMAZING Upgrade*

Just did my entire ATLAS DeAutoLed full LED upgrade, way better than stock yellow lights. Replaced Fogs, Tails, Reverse, Signals, and all interior to include puddle. I debated on trying out the extension footwell, but in the end it's so bright I don't think I will use. Also I don't like that you have to remove the metal housing to allow the cable to extend.

Couple of takeaways for anyone attempting this. The Fogs, and Rear Tails, Turns, and Reverse lights are a breeze. I did all of the lights and took about an 1 hour total. Interiors took another hour and they were all pretty easy except the passenger footwell, that took about 15 minutes to disconnect, anyone with big hands will have issues. The puddles were the easiest to remove. Also the visor lights seem to be a little loose??? The work fine they just spin a little, if they were a tad longer fit would be tight. I guess I could have bent connectors, but it wasn't necessary and I didn't want to chance breaking. For the rear interior Dome lights I have two rows with my SE with Tech, I recommend using duct tape to remove stock bulbs since anyone with large fingers will not be able to remove. I am sure VW techs have bulb removers. Duct tape worked great.

As others have said this was worth the upgrade and should have come with LEDs stock, even the new Tiguan has LED interior, they should have done the same with Atlas.

DeAutoLed bulbs are extremely high quality and come with top notch customer service and lifetime warranty.

I replaced all rear lights with LEDs as well and in my opinion the DeAutoLeds make the stock housing look better than the OEM LED tails. They are incredibly bright and the turns are amazing. 

Follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread and you won't go wrong.

Much thanks to @deautoled.com !!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Any chance you can make the door puddle lights with the VW logo?


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

good write up and thread. Subbed.


----------



## Pr○tǝus (Nov 30, 2018)

Just completed the full interior except for the foot wells. The right one is a head scratcher. Where exactly should I be removing or moving the kick panel/foam to access the wires? I have a set of the RGBs with rear foot well extensions coming and they sent me the White ones to hold me over (they are back ordered 2 weeks out). 

I have one other lingering issue: the passenger side puddle light cover didn't securely go back on. It seems that the bottom tabs aren't securely attaching. Anyone have a trick for this? It seems to be staying on but definitely is not as secure as before.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pr○tǝus;112829219 said:


> Just completed the full interior except for the foot wells. The right one is a head scratcher. Where exactly should I be removing or moving the kick panel/foam to access the wires? I have a set of the RGBs with rear foot well extensions coming and they sent me the White ones to hold me over (they are back ordered 2 weeks out).
> 
> I have one other lingering issue: the passenger side puddle light cover didn't securely go back on. It seems that the bottom tabs aren't securely attaching. Anyone have a trick for this? It seems to be staying on but definitely is not as secure as before.


I had both of these issues. For the footwell, if memory serves, it wasn't anything more than just wiggling it out, it was v. tight but I was able to get in there and unplug it. For the puddle, yeah, it didn't want to go back on (for me it was the d. side) but again, I think I just persevered and pushed hard and got it done.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I took the driver's side close-out panel off when I did that footwell light, but couldn't figure out how the passenger side close-out panel came out so I managed to get my fingers in there enough to disconnect the harness on the light.

Re the puddle lights, the right one on my car didn't snap back in all the way. It was loose too. In looking at it closer I could see how the angled tabs weren't securely engaging into the door panel. Hard to explain, but I used a jeweler's screwdriver as a tool to get the light housing clips to snap back in the way they should. Take a closer look and hopefully it'll be clearer to you.


----------



## Pr○tǝus (Nov 30, 2018)

mhjett said:


> I took the driver's side close-out panel off when I did that footwell light, but couldn't figure out how the passenger side close-out panel came out so I managed to get my fingers in there enough to disconnect the harness on the light.
> 
> Re the puddle lights, the right one on my car didn't snap back in all the way. It was loose too. In looking at it closer I could see how the angled tabs weren't securely engaging into the door panel. Hard to explain, but I used a jeweler's screwdriver as a tool to get the light housing clips to snap back in the way they should. Take a closer look and hopefully it'll be clearer to you.


This is actually really clear - my issue is with the bottom clips, same with you? The light gray plastic thats on the car doesn't seem to be enough for the plastic housing to grab on to. 

I'll take your advice and try to get it on there a bit more securely with a jeweler screwdriver. Thanks!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Pr○tǝus;112833167 said:


> This is actually really clear - my issue is with the bottom clips, same with you? The light gray plastic thats on the car doesn't seem to be enough for the plastic housing to grab on to.
> 
> I'll take your advice and try to get it on there a bit more securely with a jeweler screwdriver. Thanks!


Yep, that was exactly my problem -- it was like I couldn't push the clear plastic lens on far enough for the clips to fully engage. Without looking at it it's tough to remember exactly what I did, but I used a small flat-blade screwdriver to persuade the clips to fully engage. Was quite pleased with myself when it worked.  Good luck.


----------



## topdogc (Dec 15, 2018)

*Rear row light fixture - where to start tool insert?*



deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the added info - we linked the images so they show up in the thread:


DeAutoLED, you state in this post that "Rear row, start here to get the tool in: ", but you have duplicate photos linked in a row and you don't show where to insert the tool into the rear row light fixture to start to remove the fixture. Can you please correct and/or post an image that shows how to remove the rear row light lens removal?


----------



## Mahoogan (Dec 23, 2018)

*What brand/model diodes do you use?*



deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the support.
> 
> For simonecoelho, he is making the same post twice, if the LEDs work good for him that is fine but there is some misconceptions in this post such as our puddle LEDs require the adjustment of the metal prongs, that was fixed months ago and now we include a very bright puddle LED light that have no issues with fitment.
> 
> ...


What brand diodes do you use, do they vary between specific sizes? When I was shopping for Atlas fogs, I went with a different model because they actually specified which Philips diode they used. I'm still in the market for interior and reverse lights, and I'm torn between going with a known emitter, vs deAutoLED where I don't know the components being used. I'm not implying that yours are lower quality than CREE or Philips used in some competing products, but I can't say since that's an unknown to me.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Mahoogan said:


> What brand diodes do you use, do they vary between specific sizes? When I was shopping for Atlas fogs, I went with a different model because they actually specified which Philips diode they used. I'm still in the market for interior and reverse lights, and I'm torn between going with a known emitter, vs deAutoLED where I don't know the components being used. I'm not implying that yours are lower quality than CREE or Philips used in some competing products, but I can't say since that's an unknown to me.


I think you are overthinking this and might be preventing yourself from getting very bright and reliable LEDs. Not to mention Deautoled comes with lifetime warranty! So why would one have to worry about which diode is selected and the quality? The warranty is there to back it up. 

A diode is a passive one way device and purely a voltage drop and has no impact on the rest of your vehicle.

Dont overthink, get deautoleds and be done with it. Im purely satisfied with my full setup (interior, reverse, fogs). I had one bad bulb that flickered when installed and support was responsive in getting out another one quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

topdogc said:


> DeAutoLED, you state in this post that "Rear row, start here to get the tool in: ", but you have duplicate photos linked in a row and you don't show where to insert the tool into the rear row light fixture to start to remove the fixture. Can you please correct and/or post an image that shows how to remove the rear row light lens removal?


This DIY can help you:
https://youtu.be/e348GryGG6I?t=262



Mahoogan said:


> What brand diodes do you use, do they vary between specific sizes? When I was shopping for Atlas fogs, I went with a different model because they actually specified which Philips diode they used. I'm still in the market for interior and reverse lights, and I'm torn between going with a known emitter, vs deAutoLED where I don't know the components being used. I'm not implying that yours are lower quality than CREE or Philips used in some competing products, but I can't say since that's an unknown to me.


Thanks for considering our brand. Our LED fogs rank very high vs many competitors:









Many have been switching to our yellow/white fog - it is just as bright as our single white color model:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

We avoid talking about diode chips and lumens ourselves as we feel the market is saturated with "inflated" lumen ratings so we feel actually showing the product in use and real customer feedback is best.



Andre VW said:


> I think you are overthinking this and might be preventing yourself from getting very bright and reliable LEDs. Not to mention Deautoled comes with lifetime warranty! So why would one have to worry about which diode is selected and the quality? The warranty is there to back it up.
> 
> A diode is a passive one way device and purely a voltage drop and has no impact on the rest of your vehicle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support and feedback. We feel it is best to go by the real feedback, photos and videos showing our product vs being technical as we rarely have questions about diodes and lumen ratings when people see the product in use and feedback like yours so we appreciate you taking the time to make this post.
:thumbup:


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

*Cargo interior lights*

Hi all,
I recently noticed the 2 interior lights in the cargo area never turn on when rear gate is open. 
I did have LED swapped for those. 
I tried the all the switches including the rear dome and the rear-label button in front. Nothing works. 
Any ideas? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Did you check the fuses?

Seems like the most logical place to start

What LEDs did you install? Did they every work? 

Really need more info....


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Let me check fuse and if there is voltage. I used deautoled and they did work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Harrybinh said:


> Let me check fuse and if there is voltage. I used deautoled and they did work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the DeAuto kit as well and mine are flashing on and off at the moment. I have a message off to them for a new set as they're warrantied. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

deAuto interior kit here, no drama after a year. I would 1) check the fuse and 2) pop the bulbs out and make sure the connections are good, with those, they can get wonky/spread out and loose connection. I also know they can only go in one way.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for considering our brand. Our LED fogs rank very high vs many competitors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you pull that ranking from? I'd be curious to look at the site for myself. Also, any plans to make a yellow fog light, rather than just the white or white/yellow?

~Spritz


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.bulbfacts.com/led-kits/recommended/


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

Been thinking about doing the whole LED swap but some of the posts I'm seeing lately really have me wondering if I want to drop $300-400 on headaches. Seeing posts about flickering fogs and footwells and 
flashing rear cabin lights. Maybe it just seems this way as most that post are the ones having issues as opposed to the ones who aren't so therefore don't post that all is good.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

cityboy21 said:


> Been thinking about doing the whole LED swap but some of the posts I'm seeing lately really have me wondering if I want to drop $300-400 on headaches. Seeing posts about flickering fogs and footwells and
> flashing rear cabin lights. Maybe it just seems this way as most that post are the ones having issues as opposed to the ones who aren't so therefore don't post that all is good.


Of course you only get the negative experiences....that's what online forums are all about. 1 year here with deAuto full interior kit, fogs, tails, etc. with good results. I did have a blinker go out...no drama...they sent me a new one stat.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

cityboy21 said:


> Been thinking about doing the whole LED swap but some of the posts I'm seeing lately really have me wondering if I want to drop $300-400 on headaches. Seeing posts about flickering fogs and footwells and
> flashing rear cabin lights. Maybe it just seems this way as most that post are the ones having issues as opposed to the ones who aren't so therefore don't post that all is good.





KarstGeo said:


> Of course you only get the negative experiences....that's what online forums are all about. 1 year here with deAuto full interior kit, fogs, tails, etc. with good results. I did have a blinker go out...no drama...they sent me a new one stat.


Hi, thanks for the support and question. This is true - you will normally see negative vs positive but the defect rate is very low and our lifetime warranty has you covered. So it might seem like a lot but in reality it is not much and we always help and will get you the right setup - you could have bad resistor on a bulb that we can adjust and resend for the trunk. But overall our LEDs simply work and are bright without errors or issues.

You might think you can get the same thing for less but we can tell you this is not true even though there was a very misleading thread where they implied you can purchase the SAME LEDs we offer for $135  https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...d-Lighting-Upgrade-(Amazon-Bulb-List-For-135)


That thread has been a nightmare for our company and quite frankly the people purchasing those LEDs because they do not work correctly. The team has many emails stemming from that thread about issues they had with those LEDs: cheaper LEDs were causing errors, needs resistors, fail quickly and simply are causing many issues in the atlas. People many time email the team with "I see you need resistors with these LEDs. I want to know if your LEDs need resistors" the answer is No resistors needed with our LEDs.

For flickering - do you mean with auto start/stop - we fixed the issue - the original poster did not update for some reason though and this goes to what KarstGeo is saying about it being easier to post something negative vs positive:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9243567-Flickering-LED-fogs-with-Start-Stop/page2

If you have any questions we are here and apologize for anyone that had any inconvenience


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

RCDheliracer said:


> I have the DeAuto kit as well and mine are flashing on and off at the moment. I have a message off to them for a new set as they're warrantied. I'll let you know what they say.


An update on this. Sent DeAuto a quick message and they got right back to me asking for shipping details to send a new set. Got them in yesterday and I'm back in business. Top notch support and customer service as always


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

RCDheliracer said:


> An update on this. Sent DeAuto a quick message and they got right back to me asking for shipping details to send a new set. Got them in yesterday and I'm back in business. Top notch support and customer service as always



Good to hear as mine are on the way. I have the yellow/white non strobe fogs coming too and was curious if the flickering was only happening due to the start/stop feature being active. I hate that feature and shut it off every time I get in the Atlas. Hoping that eliminates any issues.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

*19 Atlas SEL - LED Interior Upgrade*

well, i am going on day 5 of having the Atlas and i have already purchased my first set of modifications (admittedly this is very late for me haha).

but, for spending 40k+ on a vehicle and it NOT to come with LED interior bulbs as well as LED fog lights or reverse lights was very frustrating to me (especially since the GTI comes with LED fogs :screwy::screwy::screwy.

so i reached out to deAutoKey and picked up a complete set of interior LED and reverse light AND LED fog lights. also, since i am not driving my wifes GLI, i picked up an LED interior kit and LED headlights for the GLI.

as always they were great to work with!
answered all of my questions and even offered a discount for being a returning customer! very pleased with their support as well as their products.

would recommend them for anyone looking to upgrade their lighting.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The use of bright white LEDs make the interior look really cheap. Needs to be a warm light.


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 23, 2019)

*Passenger fog on with headlights?*

Installed the deautoled fogs and the passenger side stays on with the headlights in on or auto mode and the switch is not pulled out. The drivers side works as it should. Any tips?


----------



## senadye0 (Aug 28, 2019)

I just bought a 2019 Atlas Premium SEL and plan to do my interior light project this weekend. I got the deAUTOled bulbs but where do you get these plastic flat head prying devices? I don't have anything like that and was hoping for some guidance on something, scrolled through the entire thread but haven't seen it named.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

senadye0 said:


> I just bought a 2019 Atlas Premium SEL and plan to do my interior light project this weekend. I got the deAUTOled bulbs but where do you get these plastic flat head prying devices? I don't have anything like that and was hoping for some guidance on something, scrolled through the entire thread but haven't seen it named.


They also sell those or you can get them from Amazon. Plastic auto pry tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks *CiDirkona* for this thread. Your tips and pics removed all the guesswork and frustration.

After a couple of emails with deAutoLED to sort out the S trim needs, they sent the needed dome (6) and trunk (2) LEDs. Their customer support and willingness to help is great!. The S trim doesn't include front or rear footwell lights, door puddle lights, or visor lights.

With only the domes the OEM S interior lighting was dim. Now with the new overhead and trunk LEDs it's well lit, an amazing difference!


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Any chance someone has a part number for the overhead console with the ambient lighting that the SEL has?


----------



## kennetht (Jan 4, 2021)

Just finished installing all my led interior lights! Atlas looks so much better now compared to the stock lights! Thanks @deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kennetht said:


> Just finished installing all my led interior lights! Atlas looks so much better now compared to the stock lights! Thanks @deAutoLED.com
> 
> View attachment 61308


thanks. it looks great


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Any chance someone has a part number for the overhead console with the ambient lighting that the SEL has?


Does this help?

Overhead console thread


----------



## JahMassive (Mar 17, 2021)

So far I love my deAuto lights, but I have a related question - anyone familiar with pulling out the third row light fixture? Not just the bulb cover, the fixture as a whole. I'm looking to add a few lights on the trunk door, and would like to run the wire from there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JahMassive said:


> So far I love my deAuto lights, but I have a related question - anyone familiar with pulling out the third row light fixture? Not just the bulb cover, the fixture as a whole. I'm looking to add a few lights on the trunk door, and would like to run the wire from there. Thanks in advance.


Thanks for the support.


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> *DIY: Atlas LED interior and exterior lighting upgrade*
> 
> Items used for the DIYs below:
> 
> ...





CiDirkona said:


> *DIY: Atlas LED interior and exterior lighting upgrade*
> 
> Items used for the DIYs below:
> 
> ...


So I bought the same ones you have and here's my problem...

My LEDs in the headliner, the map lights, the second row lights, and the third row lights. It's the whole package. Whenever I open the door or turn on any of the lights overhead my dashboard indicator says my trunk warning light flashes (as if was opening closing) when you have the headlights on the read lights on the hatch flash/blinks. Now I know it's the LEDs because when I put back the original bulbs my issue goes away.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

teklegion said:


> So I bought the same ones you have and here's my problem...
> 
> My LEDs in the headliner, the map lights, the second row lights, and the third row lights. It's the whole package. Whenever I open the door or turn on any of the lights overhead my dashboard indicator says my trunk warning light flashes (as if was opening closing) when you have the headlights on the read lights on the hatch flash/blinks. Now I know it's the LEDs because when I put back the original bulbs my issue goes away.


This is odd and never seen it. Please contact [email protected] for help.

How long were they installed? I think maybe the decoders they have inside the LED itself (all built-in) could have an issue. Their setup works with VW due to the custom parts on the bulb to eliminate any issues.

If you had them installed for awhile I think maybe just one went bad and a new set will fix it. I never heard of this before so that is new but a new set should fix it.

Keep us updated.


----------

